# How to stop OTT handslap.



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Most people don't like OTT (Over The Top) because of the very common handslap, Charles made a video about that but I want to give you a very helpful tip for noobs to stop handslaps from ANY slingshot, no I'm not "ptshooter" or whatever his name is from YT, but I did get the idea from him. All you have to do is TWIST that pouch! I haven't gotten any handslap whenever I TWIST the pouch, twist it horizontally to the right making your thumb point up, OR my preferred way, twist the pouch to the left so that your thumb points to the ground, that is it.

Another Pro: it makes shooting rocks/pebbles more accurate meaning it will help the not round projectile go straighter....

Another way to stop hadslaps is to........ FLICK THAT WRIST, flick your wrist as if you had a hammer but obviously with a slingshot straightwards (I think I made that word up??) it prevents the band from slapping you.

Hope I helped some noobs out there.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I just go up in ammo weight to match the bands/tubes power.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

You don't have to if you twist the pouch.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

yeah ... everybody hates OTT.. without exception..


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

OTT slingshots are only for pros. Most noobs use TTF because it's super easy and no challenge what so ever. I tried a TTF yesterday and it was no challenge.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> yeah ... everybody hates OTT.. without exception..


OMG :rofl: Matching ammo is overrated as well!


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What do you mean? @ Tremo


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

he means that matching your ammo to your bands appropriately instead of costantly running 1" theraband gold, will eliminate handslap naturally.. however, I only partially agree with band matching. as it does limit you to shooting ammo under a certain weight, and it isn't always the fastest policy..


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

You don't have to match them if you just twist the pouch!! Super easy jeez.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> he means that matching your ammo to your bands appropriately instead of costantly running 1" theraband gold, will eliminate handslap naturally.. however, I only partially agree with band matching. as it does limit you to shooting ammo under a certain weight, and it isn't always the fastest policy..


Thank you for the explanation. I just missed that.



RatSlucker said:


> You don't have to match them if you just twist the pouch!! Super easy jeez.


Yes twisting is a good solution. It's not the only thing that works, but undoubtedly adds to the results.

Handslaps can be eliminated in many ways. Twist, matching ammo, change elongation, gentle flip at the end, smaller sometimes softer pouch, low weight pouch tie (string), cut off excess rubber at pouch, low temperature also affects it, using lighter bands but larger surface to increase speed and use energy better, canted forktips, grooves closer to the tips end.

Handslap is an adjustment question in my opinion.

@RatSlucker, thanks for the topic! Cheers!


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

You are Welcome


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RatSlucker said:


> You don't have to if you twist the pouch.


really? anything from a .177 b.b. to an inch sized ball of lead? same set up?

i naturally shoot with a slight twist. sometimes the pouch can be too thick or heavy also.

just pay attention to the feel of the weight in the pouch as its moving.

its just about finding a style that suits you and what you primarily shoot with all around.

( so many variables ! )


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

There is more to avoiding handslap that twisting the pouch? May I ask how long you have been shooting and what setups you have tried? I remember seeing numerous threads and post hijacks regarding "What ammo should I use, what is your band length", that you are not experienced enough to give the info in this thread that speaks as if it's factual, but it's not.

I also do NOT believe that OTT is only for pros. That is one of the most ridiculous statements regarding OTT vs TTF that I have ever read. If anything, I would imagine most getting into the sport use OTT as it's easier, more forgiving and less chance of fork hits than TTF.

So TTF was no challenge to you? What was your setup as far as distance, target and hit ratio? Up until yesterday, you didn't even know what ammo, size hex nuts, band length to get.

Where are you getting your info from? You may want to reconsider spreading advise like this, as someone new to the forum may take it serious.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

To twist the pouch don't eliminate the handslap. Maybe, to do it reduce a little the problem, but if you shoot a 5/16 steel with a TBG 1" straight, there is a big handslap risk even if you twist.
Always I twist the pouch but sometimes I get handslap when bands are not matched with the ammo.
Even I don't agree with your opinion about TTF as style for noobies. Think the most people begin with OTT style because it is more common, easier to align and aim, while TTF is more difficult to align and it has more risk of fork hit.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> OTT slingshots are only for pros. Most noobs use TTF because it's super easy and no challenge what so ever. I tried a TTF yesterday and it was no challenge.


Not really pro can shoot = good with both for the most part the ones I have seen .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I have seen people put a leather skirt in front of there frame to protect there hand from the slap if you really want to make sure that is the way to go.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

RatSlucker said:


> OTT slingshots are only for pros. Most noobs use TTF because it's super easy and no challenge what so ever. I tried a TTF yesterday and it was no challenge.


Friend I think you probably mean well by talking about something that helped you as a beginner. However, not only is your statement patently false and potentially misleading for beginners, but making uneducated statements like this only discredits you when you are surrounded by slingshot enthusiasts who have been doing this for years or decades. Keep learning, keep asking questions and experimenting with your setups. This is a great forum but just be aware that if you pontificate too much you will lose respect.

BTW if you had great results shooting TTF I say run with it and get some badges or post some videos! 

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

@ Bruce, yesterday? That is BS lol, maybe to HUNT WITH but not for target practice,@ everyone>> I said it was for noobs because first of all, as soon as I came out to shoot it,after a few shots, I cut the soda can! Then I was hitting the the top piece that was still hanging, which is smaller than the can and with the OTT which is harder, I was having trouble with just hitting the can at the SAME distance, super easy to use, man. And for the pouch twisting, I tried 1/4 steel with 1 INCH BANDS!/ 25-20mm,No handslap, 7/16 balls, no handslap, 5/8 balls, no handslap, tiny pebbles, No handslap, big pebbles, no handslap.....

The band setup:
25-20mm taper singles, 7 and a half inches long.

Slingshot:
Boardcut (Idk about shape name)

Banding style:
TTF

Distance:
30'.

Hit to miss ratio:
9/10, meaning from 10 shots I hit 9 with 1 miss. (I shot for about 40 mins)

Number of Forkhits:
3 Forkhits in total


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Discredits me? I don't give one d*mn, SAME story with ptshooter on YouTube.
Misleading beginners? That is bullsh*t.

But I Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

How do you get badges and how do you post videos, I don't know how to.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

And I only said it was for noobs because read my reply.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Of course it isn't the only thing to stop it but it does WORK.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Behold thee now the impetuous Rat

One who knows this but doesn't know that

Essence de Tard blankets manners of scat

When straining to know- be polite. Pat, pat pat...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> Of course it isn't the only thing to stop it but it does WORK.


Pfshooter can shot anything good ttf ott and no fork at all it's not the frame it's the person and how they hold the pouch and bands mostly that makes some people better then others.
Ps he also can shoot rocks better then most people can shoot round steel .


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol what hahaha @ CornDoggy


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

@ roman, never said he couldn't


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> @ roman, never said he couldn't


Well my point is everyone is different some may find one type of shooting easier for them then others but don't assume just because you had better experience with one then the other it holds true for every shooter I shoot what ever I practice with the most better, when I shoot tff more I am better with that, when I shoot ott more I get better with that for example . Ask someone else on here they may have a totally different experience. 
And then you get guys like pf shooter that can shoot anything and don't even aim lol


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

RatSlucker said:


> (I shot for about 40 mins)
> Number of Forkhits:
> 3 Forkhits in total


Ouch!!!
My friend, maybe you have some problem with the pouch release...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I think I had 2 fork hits last year. One was from when I picked up a PFS and though "this is easy" and one was when I was shooting in -20 with tubes.

You shouldn't get 3 forks hits in 40 min, something is wrong. It's not the frames fault though, somehow it's user error.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

brucered said:


> I think I had 2 fork hits last year. One was from when I picked up a PFS and though "this is easy" and one was when I was shooting in -20 with tubes.
> 
> You shouldn't get 3 forks hits in 40 min, something is wrong. It's not the frames fault though, somehow it's user error.


I think he wants to shoot like pf shooter I would imagine anyone trying to shoot like him who don't pick it up right away will get lots of fork hits he shoots a slingshot like someone throwing a baseball it's all instinctive either you have it or you don't hard to learn what he does


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Everything pfshooter says DOES work! So dont try to take something away from someone to make yourself look less uneducated ... its plain as day to everyone that you are talking out of your butt lol ... post some video .. i would love to see !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> ... its plain as day to everyone that you are talking out of your butt lol ... post some video .. i would love to see !


He could, but it will be preceded by multiple threads asking, "How do I post a video?"


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol so true Bruce, but remember this is my first TTF


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't ask for video proof of shooting unless you post videos yourself . Just saying .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Don't ask for video proof of shooting unless you post videos yourself . Just saying .


Who asked for proof that hasn't posted videos of themselves shooting?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

sorry Ratslucker, it's evident there is a bit of an age/experience gap here, my best advice is not to assert anything, do not make positive assumptions and everybody will be cool... it's great to share info and I appreciate it, yeah, twisting the pocub does help, and with a few of my own tricks, yep, I can shoot BBs with 1" of solid gold.. BUT, this is not imperial, and I've learned that there are more variables than can apply to everyone. the biggest being how your bands rest on top of the fork and how thick the fork is,, making sure your bands go cleanly over the fork without touching is ideal, and twisting is one way to help achieve it.. even though you're on your way, there's still much to be learned and shot.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Everything pfshooter says DOES work! So dont try to take something away from someone to make yourself look less uneducated ... its plain as day to everyone that you are talking out of your butt lol ... post some video .. i would love to see !
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Pf shooter is amazing but you be better off learning from someone like simpleshot 
If you never shot a slingshot before . would you recommend to a kid someone starting off , to shoot with a pf shooter? I dought it . In this day and age they would probably sue you as soon as they smash their fingers lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

My son is 5 .. he shoots an opfs .. so ya i would .. i believe that if u can shoot a opfs .. u can shoot anything !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> My son is 5 .. he shoots an opfs .. so ya i would .. i believe that if u can shoot a opfs .. u can shoot anything !
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


You can all so smash your fingers lol that definitely will make you learn faster I'm sure,lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I have never smashed my fingers .. i had fork hits early .. but this goes back to my original comment .. if u follow what D says .. golden!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

But thats what makes us human ! All have our own opinion ! The main thing is that we all enjoy what we are all here for !! Shooting stuff! Haha

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I have never smashed my fingers .. i had fork hits early .. but this goes back to my original comment .. if u follow what D says .. golden!
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I have noticed band aids on pf shooters finger on 1 or 2 of his videos so I'm assuming even he makes mistake also with them . Hey what ever floats your boat I guess .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > I have never smashed my fingers .. i had fork hits early .. but this goes back to my original comment .. if u follow what D says .. golden!
> ...


Na .. i belueve he has bansaids on because he shoots so much that he wears out his skin ... he is near perfect in his technique. . But that style is apparently not for u !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybe u shouldn't assume

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I never F-ing said it's the only thing, it was just a freaking tip.... jeez mate


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Maybe u shouldn't assume
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


You know most his videos are very short . You don't think he makes mistakes ever ?
And I have no intereste in pf shooters never shot one . I liKE make fingers lol
Pf shooters got hands like gorilla they don't look like just shooting all the time is going to bother them unless they got hit


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Short?? Lol he just keeps it nice and simple! But i have seen him take 10 dimes out of the air ... also kill a can at 200 ft ... all intuitively. .. he hit a 50 cent piece twice before it hit the ground .. nathan masters has nothing but good to say about dgui .. i think you hit your finger before with an opfs .. and you hold a grudge ha ha .. have a good 1

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Short?? Lol he just keeps it nice and simple! But i have seen him take 10 dimes out of the air ... also kill a can at 200 ft ... all intuitively. .. he hit a 50 cent piece twice before it hit the ground .. nathan masters has nothing but good to say about dgui .. i think you hit your finger before with an opfs .. and you hold a grudge ha ha .. have a good 1
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


when you try and shoot super fast like that all the time accents can happen .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Short?? Lol he just keeps it nice and simple! But i have seen him take 10 dimes out of the air ... also kill a can at 200 ft ... all intuitively. .. he hit a 50 cent piece twice before it hit the ground .. nathan masters has nothing but good to say about dgui .. i think you hit your finger before with an opfs .. and you hold a grudge ha ha .. have a good 1
> ...


Lol hehe haha

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Short?? Lol he just keeps it nice and simple! But i have seen him take 10 dimes out of the air ... also kill a can at 200 ft ... all intuitively. .. he hit a 50 cent piece twice before it hit the ground .. nathan masters has nothing but good to say about dgui .. i think you hit your finger before with an opfs .. and you hold a grudge ha ha .. have a good 1
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Never shot a opfs and if I did I would maKE one in way I would not be able to smash my fingers long handle to clear my hand


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I got hit in the thumb lol, hurt like a muthar facker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> I got hit in the thumb lol, hurt like a muthar facker


Did you twist the pouch ?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> I got hit in the thumb lol, hurt like a muthar facker


Did you do what Dugi does ?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I always turn the pouch 90° never had a fork hit with steel or lead ball ammo and only a like 3 with rocks and that is only because they were oversizes shaped like crap . And I shot in a rush .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Pretty dolisrespectfull to keep running your smart mouth about a legend ... hope u get whats coming to you one day ... and i also hope your eventually banned from this community

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Pretty dolisrespectfull to keep running your smart mouth about a legend ... hope u get whats coming to you one day ... and i also hope your eventually banned from this community
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Pretty dolisrespectfull to keep running your smart mouth about a legend ... hope u get whats coming to you one day ... and i also hope your eventually banned from this community
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Dugi has a gift from God No Doubt. 
But there is reason that for over 100 years every commercialy made slingshot has a big fork gap in it 
Dugi is like the Evel Knievel of the slingshot world . 
When I was a kid everyone wanted to be like him we made ramps for a bicycles .
Back before kids had to use helmets knee pads .xct 
A lot of my friends got banged up trying to jump on those ramps


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty dolisrespectfull to keep running your smart mouth about a legend ... hope u get whats coming to you one day ... and i also hope your eventually banned from this community
> ...


Have u seen my videos?? Y can i do it also ? Oh i guess I'm special??? Nope .. anyone can do it

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


Yea Great you got skills that's like 
Some kids could jump those ramps great not get hurt others smashed there balls on the bike bar or took a nose dive on the concrete it is what it is 
Not saying everyone can't do it just saying along the way you may get hurt doing it????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I won't get hurt .. only stubborn people like you will .. you can be shooting the biggest frame in the world .. and have a rts or band break and take your eye out ... and u could get hurt ... anyone could get hurt with any frame . Are you 10 yrs old? Because it seems so

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I won't get hurt .. only stubborn people like you will .. you can be shooting the biggest frame in the world .. and have a rts or band break and take your eye out ... and u could get hurt ... anyone could get hurt with any frame . Are you 10 yrs old? Because it seems so
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


That goes back to what I said before there is a,reason for over 100 years all the commercially made slingshots have a big fork gap much less chance for a new shooter to get hurt .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

You totally missed my point ha ha .. I'm done here .. your a troll

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It never pays to argue publicly .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> You totally missed my point ha ha .. I'm done here .. your a troll
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


You have a video of you shooting like dugi 
Please post is that your point ? 
And I mean you shooting 2 coins out the air with a,pickle fork like he does .
I will be waiting


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've seen the videos. He can shoot PFS as well as anyone I have seen.

How this because a "my Dad can shoot better than your Dad", post video proof, pissing contest, I still don't understand.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > You totally missed my point ha ha .. I'm done here .. your a troll
> ...


Wow man .. your very very strange .. you always comment on my videos saying how great my shooting is .. yet you ask me to post .. not quite sure what you are looking for or to prove .. but i will do as you ask .. 



 



 



 do u need more videos or do u believe me now? If not one day i hope i can fullfill to your expectations hahaha

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


Cool nice video but that does not mean everyone can do that . People shoot recurves like that to but most don't . 
That's all I'm saying either your natral at it or it takes lots of practice. are you related to dugi ?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

brucered said:


> I've seen the videos. He can shoot PFS as well as anyone I have seen.
> How this because a "my Dad can shoot better than your Dad", post video proof, pissing contest, I still don't understand.


I don't know who he is fighting I never even seen his videos until now .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Forget the mods, bring in the refs! 
As a guy who also shoots a lot of pfs, ive noticed that pfs people(dgui army), get very defensive when it comes to dgui. Why? Amazed that people dont like pfs shooting? Have a negative opinion on dgui? Hes been made into a very polarizig figure on forums. 
I dont care either way on these arguements, shoot what you like, there is no golden rule on slingshot style, shooting method, frame, ammo, its what works for you.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Fact is .. people shouldnt put a style down .. just because they can't do it!!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I shoot volp bareback .. pfs .. full butterfly conus ... but what did i prefer? Opfs all day ... doesn't mean i go on and on about how every other frame sucks ... or the shooter .. i could care less if someone puts a marble in their butt and pushes it out at a can .. just do you lol

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> .. i could care less if someone puts a marble in their butt and pushes it out at a can .. just do you lol


*** Public Service Announcement ***

Please do NOT post video proof of any ABS (Anus Blaster Shooting).


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Imperial said:


> Forget the mods, bring in the refs!
> As a guy who also shoots a lot of pfs, ive noticed that pfs people(dgui army), get very defensive when it comes to dgui. Why? Amazed that people dont like pfs shooting? Have a negative opinion on dgui? Hes been made into a very polarizig figure on forums.
> I dont care either way on these arguements, shoot what you like, there is no golden rule on slingshot style, shooting method, frame, ammo, its what works for you.


I don't see to many people using them in slingshot tournaments winning against someone who aims . It's harder to learn shoot accurately that way 
Only point I was making and the guy gets mad over what is compliment actually. 
What ever to each his own like you said .
I'm done with posting about it anymore.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread has ceased to serve any useful function. The signal to noise ratio has gone to about zero. Several posters seem to have forgotten that we require civility on this forum. Soooo, I am locking it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

